# Taking Care of the Eggs



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Is there a certain amount of light needed for the eggs or are they suppose to be without light? Thanks


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Well if you want to see them your gonna need a light but i dont think they absolutely need light.


----------

